# 45 gap, 45 acp



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

45 gap.. not sure, but would I be able to shoot the 45 gap in a 1911 45 acp? other then the feeding issues. I'm assuming the gun's chamber should handle the shorter 45 gap. i'm not to sure


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

well it's sure not going to headspace properly. In theory is should work but performance will be hit and miss. Also be advised that the GAP round is a higher pressure round. One would think that the empty chamber space would diminish some of that extra pressure...but who knows. 

I wouldn't do it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> well it's sure not going to headspace properly. In theory is should work but performance will be hit and miss. Also be advised that the GAP round is a higher pressure round. One would think that the empty chamber space would diminish some of that extra pressure...but who knows.
> 
> I wouldn't do it.


i was grabbing a box of ammo yesterday and somehow a box of 45 gap was mixed in,lol. Think I'll just return the ammo. Did not know about the higher pressure. Might not be good for the chamber taking part of the blast being a shorter round.. is that what you meant by head space?
thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Headspacing is how the cartridge fits in the chamber and keeps in in place. Semi auto pistols head space of the case mouth, without proper head-spacing you're relying on the extractor and the chamber walls to keep the cartridge in place. You will not have a full seal in the chamber and there's going to be a big gap (no pun intended) between the end of the projectile and end of the chamber, if would also be possible for the GAP cartridge to "jump" off the extractor and move forward in the chamber and leave the breechface, and therefore you're firing pin which would result in no bang, remedial action of tap, rack, bang wold cause a type III malfunction of the worse sort.

IF you want to read more on head spacing, start here: They explain it a little better than I can.

Headspace (firearms) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree,don't bother.You'll run a risk of hang or misfires from headspacing off the extractor,and shooting enough can start chamber errosion from the shorter case-like hot 38s in a 357.Doubt it would be a problem with a few but I'd return or sell them and get the right ammo.


----------

